

Show HN: Zen Player - milankragujevic
http://zen-player.imilan.me/

======
jriordan
Hard to get anything without a "server not responding" error or a seemingly-
perpetually spinning wheel...

If the whole conversion process is being done in real time, I understand. But
then you ought to advise your users that, because of this (BETA-stage etc...)
they allow your website a good 5 or 10 minutes to do what it needs to do.
Otherwise the wait is too long and good-bye...

~~~
milankragujevic
I've just switched to another service for the conversion, it might go faster.
On the front page there is a small FAQ that explains why there are so many
errors. This is hosted on a $5 VPS, so it's not particularly fast.

Edit: I optimized the code, it should be working better now.

